# What is your favorite style of hay bale spear



## Guest

What is your favorite style of hay bale spear? what spear style, length of spear and spear arrangement works best in your operation for your large round bales and large square bales.
Very interested in your comments
Thanks
Alan


----------



## stevemsinger

Well I can't tell you the brand name, cause I just can't remember. I like the ones with the long spear up top and two smaller ones on the bottom. That is the style I have for all of mine. I only have 4 but that is what works best for me.


----------



## mlappin

All of mine are build in the shop. First one I built I picked up 4 rear truck axles out of 1 ton pickups from the local junk for about 30 bucks. Chucked them in my lathe, used a carbide bit to turn em down a little towards the end and to get a point on em, then bored 3 holes thru a piece of 1/4x3x4 tubing and fed em thru from the back and used the holes already in the flanges to bolt em in. One is centered and the other two are about a foot or 14 inches to either side of center. The rest I made so it literally clips to the cutting edge of the loader bucket and attaches to the back of the bucket with a half inch hitch pin.

That^ worked great for years, then father had the brilliant ideal of using it to pick rocks, needless to say once he sprung em I would have to turn em over about once a week so they could bow the other direction for awhile. Needless to say I made it more then perfectly clear about how upset I was over that to the point he never tried picking rocks again with it. Went to get more truck axles from the junk yard but scrap prices had got high enough that they got rid of a huge pile of them and actually wanted 50-60 bucks a piece for one. Now I just order premades with a socket from the local NH dealer for about 65-70 bucks a piece with socket or I think 45 without.

I've made two of the clip on ones so far and the rear one for the three point I used a piece of 2 inch hex shaft for the main part and cut the tip off off a 2 inch well point and welded that to the end of the hex. I took the straightest two truck axles from the original spear and used them on the three point spear for stabilizer spears. With a bale on the rear spear I can carry two with the front spear. I use our backhoe for stacking and I can handle two 1200 pound bales at a time with it as well.


----------



## Production Acres

we use 3 long spears 32" lg sit in a row - total width 6' make the backrest about 3-4' high above the spears.
in rd bales, from a stack we can pick up 3 at a time in a triangle, or 2 at a time unstacked
in large square bales, you can pick up 3 at a time or 2 or 1, whatever, just depends on size of bales and capacity of loader.

we use a lot of 3x3x8 bales, 
if you were going to use a lot of 3x4's or 4x4's, I would want the spears 44" long.


----------



## timok

King Kutter II round bale spike from TSC. Don't know if it's my favorite, it's the only one I've ever used. Growing up we never had big rounds or squares. We had small sq and small rounds from a Roto Baler. take care Tim


----------

